# King cab body swap for double cab



## Zwerfcampers (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi there,

I just recently bought a 1985 Nissan 720 King cab 2.5 diesel to resell it again but now it is a keeper! 

I want to swap the King Cab body for a double cab. Does any one know if that would fit my chassis (probably will need to reposition the rear chassis mounts..?)?

Cheers!


----------



## Lonndog (Sep 12, 2014)

What's Up Z,


----------



## Lonndog (Sep 12, 2014)

....Sorry, hit the post button a little to quick. If this is done already please ignore, if not here you go. The king Cab should be the same "pin" length as your double cab. Pin length is the distance from center mass of the front spindle to center mass of the rear axle.

The only difference should be where the physical body mounts welded to the frame. As a note, what year is the Double Cab? there could be a Frame or brake change depending on the years of each cab. 

The only issue you would have then is mounting the brake lines and such along with the wiring and steering linkage.

On another note I was wondering if you could do me a solid (favor)...I need a few detailed pictures of the "B" & "C" pillars of your double cab. I have an '80 720 King Cab and would like to convert it to a double cab.

Hope this helps and post some pics of your ride!

Lonnie


----------

